
Direct Benefit Transfer for internet data packs instead of Free Basics - shrikrishna
http://blogs.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/toi-editorials/free-basics-is-a-walled-garden-heres-a-much-better-scheme-direct-benefit-transfer-for-internet-data-packs/?utm_source=TOInewHP_TILwidget&utm_campaign=TOInewHP&utm_medium=Widget_Stry
======
shrikrishna
Little background about the author: Nandan Nilekani is the ex chairman of
Infosys, the first "big" company to start in India, and UIDAI is Indian
equivalent of social security number, which was his brainchild

